# Picture that represents your city!



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Post a pic which really represent your city in your view! You don't have to show the Empire State as New Yorker, just a pic where you can see what you're city really is. Only one pic, please. I will start


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I think this is the picture that most people think represents Detroit:










I would have agreed ten years ago, but now so much has changed for the better. Hell, even that building has a renovation proposal.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

(Rizal Monument) in MANILA, PHILIPPINES


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

ONE PHOTO


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

TORONTO
Sadly this is only a small portion of the downtown area of Toronto


----------



## Mitlax (Jan 4, 2005)

*Santiago de Querétaro, México.*

The monumental aqueduct of 1731, is the monument that represents my city, but Queretaro is a modern and industrialized city in Mexico, it's a Human Heritage Monument declared by UNESCO in 1996.

Image from 1903


Image from 1938


Image from 2005


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)

*from NingBo,China*


----------



## Boer Gereke (Oct 10, 2004)

*Purmerend (sub-urb of amsterdam)*

















Castle Purmersteijn:








Former City-Hall:








Koemarkt (cow-market), in the middle of the city:
















Koepelkerk (Church):

















The following images i've made were taken 1 1/2 months ago:
















The Purmer polder:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

*Zurich: * Something like this I took on the streetparade last year (I am not a techno fan, but see below):








- Swiss flag: the introverted, conservative side
- Streetparade: the open, international and tolerant side
- Swiss Life building: the economical side (a world center of banks and insurances)


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Cagliari (Sardinia) - Italy*


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Warszawa


----------



## 9462 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Manchester, uk*

Salford (near manchester) thanks to caw123










Manchester piccadilly. With thanks to a forumer(cant remember name sorry) in uk forum.


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

Ottawa, Ontario ... Confederation Square in the foreground, Parliament Hill in the back.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

*Atlanta!!*


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

State College, PA

The Corner Room









Keg









Beaver Stadium


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

Richland


:jk:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

H to the K


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

I guess yours is a little better than mine.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

More impressive - but yours is a great concept!!


----------



## Nemo01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Leeuwarden

The old part









The new part


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Did you realize the similarities (I guess it was meant to be)?


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Can't you guys read? :rant: One (1) pic please!

It's a thread to post one pic that _represents_ your city in the best way, not to show what a great skyline it has.

At least, i think so. Isn't it, Forza Raalte?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

You understand the idea, Kuesel also did. When my pic which shows a real good image of Amsterdam could be this








The coffeeshop for Amsterdam's freedom.
And the stake as a symbol for Amsterdam.

or this one








The houses and living boats: tradition and romanticism of Amsterdam
The Gay Parade: tolerant and diverse Amsterdam


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Is marijuana legal in amsterdam? post also a marijuana restaurant...it would be cool.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

We have our own Marijuana museum








but as I'm only 15 I keep my hands of drugs and aren't formiliar with the world of drugs in Amsterdam.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

For Philadelphia, either one of these..


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

In Amsterdam everything is legal...Here I am trying out the White Widow.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Only one? Then I can bring only the postcard version of Riga - my picture. It's dam hard to show the diversity of the city, so this one shows only medieval centre + Daugava river.


----------



## Dr Nick (Jun 2, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> H to the K


Fantastic. This is the best photo on this thread. Which skyscraper did you take this shot from?


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Actually, this picture isn't mine. It looks like it was taken from 2IFC. The best shot I've mustered was from the roof of Exchange Square.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Birmingham UK

Adventourous, Unique, Modern, Historic, Energetic and Cosmopolitan :cheers:


----------



## cfx68 (Feb 27, 2004)

Monument Circle and the Soldiers and Sailors Monument is probably the most recognized structure in Indianapolis.


----------



## Sou-jiro (Mar 7, 2005)

*MAKATI CITY, THE PHILIPPINES*










Another One


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

San Diego











Tijuana


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^wow, the first pic is REALLY great!


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

Stockholm has springtime baby!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London babee


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

"One picture" per city is not that hard, folks. 

Houston:










Shanghai:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Novo Hamburgo... everybody knows this city right?? 

its the 90th largest brazilian city... center of the largest shoes producing region in the world... located in the metro area of Porto Alegre... total metro area population is about 4 million.


----------



## eatbiscuits (Apr 4, 2005)

wallyplift said:


> Rio de Janeiro - Sugar Loaf, Botafogo beach in the front, Flamengo Beach in the left and Niteroi city on the other side of Guanabara Bay... =)


if this were a contest, Rio de Janeiro definitely takes the cake it's such a beautiful place. If only you had a clearer shot of that picture.
Dubai is up there also.


----------

